
300 California Cities Secretly Have Access to Palantir - howard941
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neapqg/300-californian-cities-secretly-have-access-to-palantir
======
celliopia
If Palantir is contracted to provide services, then the data they collect and
the way they use it internally is almost certainly beyond the reach of a FOIA
request. Then again, this sort of plausible deniability Big Brother crap is
nothing new to governments at all levels. Steve Rambam has been mentioning for
years that the three-letter-agencies used to __GIVE __mountains of data to
companies like InfoUSA and tell them to cross reference it with everything
they had... and sell them answers to queries. Why outsource it all? Because
FOIA cannot be used to answer the question "How did you arrive at your
investigative solutions."

Perhaps it should be law that if you cannot find such answers by FOIA then the
information shouldn't be admissible in court.

